# Finally got pics of 13 of my boys pic heavy



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i didnt get two of the boys, they werent cooperating but i got pics......their not the greatest but im still learning the camera lol i did get the 5 new boys today!

View attachment 4952


View attachment 4953


View attachment 4954


View attachment 4955


View attachment 4956


View attachment 4957


View attachment 4958


View attachment 4959


View attachment 4960


View attachment 4961


View attachment 4962


View attachment 4963


View attachment 4964


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful boys!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, the white/yellow one is pretty like someone sprinkled the base of his tail with white shimmery glitter.

~TPF


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow... impressive looking fish! All of them!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG I love them all! Beautiful!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

sooooooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your boys are gorgeous. I love the silver/red CT, though there's something about his face that kind of sees off. No offence! But all of your boys are gorgeous.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

jupiter, ya its by far not a great pic of him, hes got doubledouble rays........i think it makes it hard for him to swim around alot or to flare alot, hes gorgeous though


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Is pic number 6 actually a lilac color or was it the flash? Holy cow!! 
Soooooooooooo beautiful (all of them),


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks romad, actually in person he looks green and copper


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo stunning


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!!


----------

